# Lexapro and Withdrawal



## batmell (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi there everyone. Just a quick question concerning Lexapro. my mother started on 10 mg of Lexapro and stayed on that dose for three weeks. She felt no better, actually got worse ( I know that when started these types of pills it takes at least two to three weeks for it to work). She decided on her own to cut her dose to 5 mg thinking that maybe starting on the 10 mg was too much for her and has taken that for one week. Again this made her feel worse - in fact this last week has been her worse. Could she be going through withdrawal because she cut her medication? It seems like she is real sensitive to any medication, is it possible that maybe she just can not tolerate these types of drugs. She has tried Paxil before and that too made her very sick. By the way she has IBS-C, and diverticulitis. Her Doctors have been terrible, her GP told her it was all in her head, he never even ordered any tests to make sure that nothing else was going on. She had two colonoscopies in the past three years that did not pick up on the diverticulitis, it was not until this past summer when she was visiting me in the U.S. that she had additional tests (ordered by my GP), she had a catscan of her abdomen and that is how they found the diverticulitis! So needless to say her emotional/ psycological state is in ruins after suffering for three years and being told there was nothing wrong with her - she was convinced she was dying at times.Sorry this is so long. Another thing is that the Lexapro is not available in Canada yet so she will eventually have to switch over to Celexa- the problem is that her doctor is no help and she is basically on her own.So to review I guess my main questions are about the withdrawal for 10 to 5 mg and is there anyone else out there that found that they could just not tolerate Lexapro and the like (she is getting cramps, back aches, gas, dizzy spells . . . ).Thank you for your help.Desperate in Seattle


----------

